# We ought not to spend our life in picking up rubbish!



## Berean (Dec 11, 2009)

(J. R. Miller, "Miller's Year Book--a Year's Daily Readings")

"Do not work for food that perishes--but for food that endures to eternal life, which the Son of Man will give you!" John 6:27

We need to be continually reminded of the unsatisfying nature of the things of this world--and exhorted to seek eternal realities. We live in a material age, when the quest of people is for money, for power, for things of the earth.

John Bunyan gives a picture of 'a man with a muck-rake', working hard, scraping up the rubbish at his feet--and not seeing the crown which hung above his head. It is a picture of the great majority of the people in this world. They are wearing out their life in scraping up worldly rubbish--not thinking of the heavenly treasures, the divine and imperishable gifts, which they might have--with half the toil and care!

We ought not to spend our life in picking up rubbish which we cannot carry beyond the grave! If we are wise, we will seek rather to gather lasting treasures and riches, which we can take with us into eternity!

Whatever we build into our character, we shall possess forever!

Money which we spend in doing good in Christ's name--we lay up as safe and secure treasure in heaven.

All true service for Christ--stores up rewards for us in the future.

What we keep--we lose!

What we give in love--we keep forever!
~~~~~~~~
-from Grace Gems


----------

